# Escojamos las fotos que representan a Arequipa



## AC78 (Sep 27, 2005)

La 1 y la 5 a mi parecer.


----------



## Exrexnotex (Sep 23, 2005)

4,5,8,11 !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

*¡YA FUERON!*

OK... 1, 3, 5, 6, 7. ¡Terminé de votar!!!! Me duele la mitra. :nuts: 


¡Saludos!!!!!


----------



## PieroMG (Jun 24, 2007)

La 1, 2, 5 y 11.

Como dijeron por ahí, me hubiera gustado ver más panorámicas y fotos de la Arequipa moderna.


----------



## Trickmetwice17 (Dec 2, 2005)

todas estan rebuenas :banana: pero ya hice mi eleccion


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Canelita said:


> OK... 1, 3, 5, 6, 7. ¡Terminé de votar!!!! Me duele la mitra. :nuts:
> 
> 
> ¡Saludos!!!!!


Jajajajaj Canelita 100pre tn graciosa :lol:


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

^^ 100pre 100pre 

¡Buen viernes a todossssss!!!!!


----------



## edwardhcr (Jun 20, 2007)

haber me gustan mmmm.......la 2,3,4,5,6,7 y 8.
por no decir todas. Me encanta esa combinación del verde de la campiña arequipeña con la ciudad.


----------



## YibrailMizrahi (Apr 25, 2006)

1, 5, 6, 9, 11 :happy:


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

Hasta cuando son las votaciones???


----------



## Aedus (Dec 29, 2006)

Todas las fotos están bonitas, difícil elección. Las elegidas son: 2, 3 y 5.


----------



## alezx (Nov 22, 2006)

Jeremy opcion 9  me encanta esa foto, la ciudad y el misti a espaldas.


----------



## herbert_delgado (Apr 21, 2007)

*Las fotos estan buenas. . pero hay mejores*

La 2, 3 4 y 5

Debieron poner otras fotos y no repetir lugares ... hay fotos mas representativas de AQP

Se me ocurre que podriamos crear un thread y presentar las mejores fotos que para cada uno representan mas a Arequipa. Y de esas escojer 10 y recien crear un thread como este para votar por las mejores 10 fotos representativas.


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

1 , 3 y 5, realmente artisticas, las demas estan bonitas pero no tienen ese toque especial.


----------



## Alter Ego Peru (Oct 25, 2006)

5 y 8, muy bien logradas.


estamos eligiendo las fotos para algún concurso de skyscrapercity o es el puro gusto?  igual me parece una idea genial de la vane.


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

mmm... está dificil. Las fotos están casi todas parejas pero voto por las 1, 3 y 8


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Bueno, me quedo con la opción Nº 5


----------



## *JoSePh* (May 25, 2007)

*3 - 5 ....*


----------



## Lucuma (Jun 2, 2005)

la 3, 5 y 11kay:


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

Cuando sale el banner???


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

herbert_delgado said:


> La 2, 3 4 y 5
> 
> Debieron poner otras fotos y no repetir lugares ... hay fotos mas representativas de AQP
> 
> *Se me ocurre que podriamos crear un thread y presentar las mejores fotos que para cada uno representan mas a Arequipa. Y de esas escojer 10 y recien crear un thread como este para votar por las mejores 10 fotos *representativas.


Me pregunto donde estuviste cuando se hizo eso???? y donde estaban para colocar las fotos de las que hablas luego de varias semanas de llamado para que las coloquen.

Para mi las fotos son sumamente apreciables... porque se tomaron el tiempo de tomarlas y ponerlas en el foro lo cual agradezco de todo corazòn.

Gracias


----------



## herbert_delgado (Apr 21, 2007)

Vane de Rosas said:


> Me pregunto donde estuviste cuando se hizo eso???? y donde estaban para colocar las fotos de las que hablas luego de varias semanas de llamado para que las coloquen.
> 
> Para mi las fotos son sumamente apreciables... porque se tomaron el tiempo de tomarlas y ponerlas en el foro lo cual agradezco de todo corazòn.
> 
> Gracias


Soy relativamente nuevo en skyscrapercity ... y la verdad no sabia que ya habian realizado una preseleccion de fotos de AQP ... siempre que puedo reviso el Foro Peruano-Incascrapers pero no vi nada .. ten la seguridad que si me enteraba de esa preseleccion hubiera participado con algunas buenas fotos que tengo de Arequipa.

Disculpa si mi comentario sobre que pudieron colocar mejores fotos se interpreto como que no valoro el aporte de las personas que publicaron esas fotos.. al contrario les agradesco que muestren la belleza de Arequipa a todo el Peru y el mundo.


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

herbert_delgado said:


> Soy relativamente nuevo en skyscrapercity ... y la verdad no sabia que ya habian realizado una preseleccion de fotos de AQP ... siempre que puedo reviso el Foro Peruano-Incascrapers pero no vi nada .. ten la seguridad que si me enteraba de esa preseleccion hubiera participado con algunas buenas fotos que tengo de Arequipa.
> 
> Disculpa si mi comentario sobre que pudieron colocar mejores fotos se interpreto como que no valoro el aporte de las personas que publicaron esas fotos.. al contrario les agradesco que muestren la belleza de Arequipa a todo el Peru y el mundo.


Pues dale... ponlas acà! Las fotos serán bienvenidas....


----------



## NAVEGADORPERU (Apr 17, 2007)

la 5 sera pes.


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

y cuando sale el banner:gaah::gaah:???


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

sugarrw said:


> y cuando sale el banner:gaah::gaah:???


Primero hay que hacer el banner pues!!!!! jajajaja

En esas estamos! 

Las fotos son muy diferentes entre si... vamos a ver que sale!!!!! :banana:


----------



## herbert_delgado (Apr 21, 2007)

*Foto AQP*

Aqui algunas fotos representativas de AQP

Atardecer Arequipeño y su Hermosa Catedral










El Tuturutu










El imponente Volcan Misti










Claustros de la Compañia










Nuestra incomparable Catedral



















Villa Medica ... Modernidad










Monasterio de Santa Catalina










Campiña Arequipeña










Nuestras Iglesias de Sillar


----------



## CATEQUIL (May 24, 2006)

^^ muy hermosas las fotos Herbert, representan fielmente a la bella Arequipa, pero el concurso es con fotos propias.


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

Wooow! Estas 2 están súper!!!!


----------



## chilespain (Oct 11, 2007)

Me gustan todas las fotos donde sobresale el volcán Misti, y la ciudad tiene muy bien llevado el rótulo de "ciudad blanca".


----------



## herbert_delgado (Apr 21, 2007)

CATEQUIL said:


> ^^ muy hermosas las fotos Herbert, representan fielmente a la bella Arequipa, pero el concurso es con fotos propias.


No sabia que eran con fotos propias ... lamentablemente no tengo camara digital ... pero comprare pronto una y estare participando en futuros concursos con fotos propias ... existen tantos lugares hermosos en Arequipa para ser fotografiados

Pero al menos mostre algunos sitios representativos de AQP que deberian ser considerados en futuros concursos y faltan muchos mas


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

kaMetZa said:


> Wooow! Estas 2 están súper!!!!


Exacto KaMetZa ... alucinantes .. c v supr Arequipa!!!!!! :cheers:


----------



## CATEQUIL (May 24, 2006)

herbert_delgado said:


> No sabia que eran con fotos propias ... lamentablemente no tengo camara digital ... _*pero comprare pronto una y estare participando en futuros concursos con fotos propias *_... existen tantos lugares hermosos en Arequipa para ser fotografiados
> 
> Pero al menos mostre algunos sitios representativos de AQP que deberian ser considerados en futuros concursos y faltan muchos mas


chevere herbert, esperamos tus fotos y no solo en concursos sino tambien en los otros threads del foro kay:


----------



## SkyArequipa24 (Oct 28, 2007)

un pequeño aporte (además de ser el primero que hago en el foro)

Me parece interesante que hagan estos banner para promocionar las ciudades, hay que hacer de varias otras ciudades aqui les dejo mis fotos saludos 

importante: las fotos no son todas mias hay fotos que son de otras personas y puse los copryright.


















































































































































Bueno creo que lo mejor es colaborar con fotos en este foro y asi volverlo más interesante.


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

SkyArequipa24 said:


> un pequeño aporte *(además de ser el primero que hago en el foro)*


:lol:


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

BANNER DE AREQUIPA

Si les gusta me avisan y lo propongo para la fechas mas adecuada

Besos a mis Arequipeños queridos y gracias por participar en el concurso


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

Simplemente me encanta!! :yes::carrot::carrot:


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

Pucha tenías razón Vane cuando dijiste que las fotos eran diferentes entre sí y por eso estaba difícil hacer el banner..! Las fots me parecen bravazas y la distribución de ellas en el banner también.. pero esas plantitas de separaciones no me convencen del todo.. no sé que opinen los demás..


----------



## CATEQUIL (May 24, 2006)

Si, el Banner esta muy bueno!!!! y creo que las plantitas de separación, a pesar que no son lo mejor, pues cumplen su proposito... Me gusta Mucho!


----------



## Carlos_"U" (Feb 13, 2006)

Esta buenazo el banner :cheers:


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

Esta muy bonito, muestra de todo, tradicion, cultura, historia, paisaje, y sobre todo que es una ciudad con un alta calidad de vida.

P.d: Creo que las fotos de arquitectura colonial deberian ir juntas a la derecha, y las del Misti y los edificios juntos. Pero es una opinion, pero de todas me gusta.


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Weno ahora q veo l banner , si m gusta .. salu2


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

sugarrw said:


> Esta muy bonito, muestra de todo, tradicion, cultura, historia, paisaje, y sobre todo que es una ciudad con un alta calidad de vida.
> 
> P.d: *Creo que las fotos de arquitectura colonial deberian ir juntas a la derecha, y las del Misti y los edificios juntos*. Pero es una opinion, pero de todas me gusta.


Ahora q lo dices asi ... px yo opino q la fotos d arq colonial deberian star a los costados. aunq ver doble al Misti n l centro ... como q m hace pnsarlo mejor ..... no se


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

^^ No, estas equivocado, uno es el Chachani y el otro el Misti


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

J3R3MY said:


> ^^ No, estas equivocado, uno es el Chachani y el otro el Misti


A shaaa ntoncs seria mejor las construccions historicas a los costados .. digo no. :cheers:


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

No creen que se va a ver cargado las fotos iguales juntas??? es como repetir ...

Pero en todo caso... soundmaster es el genio creador.. vamos a ver cuando todos los Arequipeños opinen a ver que hacemos.


----------



## herbert_delgado (Apr 21, 2007)

Vane de Rosas said:


> BANNER DE AREQUIPA
> 
> Si les gusta me avisan y lo propongo para la fechas mas adecuada
> 
> Besos a mis Arequipeños queridos y gracias por participar en el concurso



Felicitaciones ... quedo bonito el banner .... A mi me gusta la distribucion tal como esta ... juntar las fotos que se parecen le quitan contraste al banner ... solo que sin ofender las plantas de separacion no quedan del todo bien ... no se quiza seria bueno pensar en algo que identifica a AQP para la separacion ... quiza un tallado en sillar ...


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

Uhmm si también me puse a pensar.. que es lo que significa esas plantitas? talvez la gran campiña? o sólo sirven para separar las fotos?


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Si, es buena idea... cambiar las plantitas por algo mas representativo..

Por favor den ideas e imàgenes..

Gracias


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

Qué les parece si para separar las fotos pone las torres de la catedral?


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

vrdd no .. sería wena idea .. creo


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

Pero las torres no son muy anchas para que separen las fotos, mmm, que puede ser....


----------



## PieroMG (Jun 24, 2007)

Me gusta el banner, pero las plantitas lo hacen ver mal...aunque normal .


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

Ya sé! aunque ya aparece en la foto pero.. podría ser.. mi idea sería poner las fotos entre los portalitos que están en la plaza de armas. Qué les parece? osea ya hay portales pero son de sillar, además que son los de Yanahuara y los portales de la plaza son de piedra.


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

mmmm, no se Jeremy, se veria algo muy recargado creo.....


----------



## gonzalo12345 (Jul 27, 2006)

Vane de Rosas said:


> BANNER DE AREQUIPA
> 
> Si les gusta me avisan y lo propongo para la fechas mas adecuada
> 
> Besos a mis Arequipeños queridos y gracias por participar en el concurso


muy bueno


----------



## Sound. (Oct 28, 2006)

Que tienen en contra de mis plantitas!!! :lol:

La idea de las torres de la catedral no me parece mala, puede ser, sigan con las sugerencias pues para hacer el cambio.


----------



## AQPCITY (Sep 13, 2007)

Yo opino que como un buen banner de SCC tiene que incluir la obra arquitectonica que mas resalte en el Sky Arequipeño y esta obviamente son las torres de la Cathedral.. ahora es cosa de conseguir una foto de esta en el angulo apropiado, mas bien la foto del tambo es bonita pero como que tiene demasiado volumen a diferencia de las otras 3


----------



## herbert_delgado (Apr 21, 2007)

*Torres de la Catedral*

La separacion con las torres de la catedral me parece muy buena idea ... ademas en un banner representativo de Arequipa no puede faltar la catedral.


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

SoundMaster said:


> Que tienen en contra de mis plantitas!!! :lol:
> 
> La idea de las torres de la catedral no me parece mala, puede ser, sigan con las sugerencias pues para hacer el cambio.


Es que las plantitas se ven muy artificiales! En cambio la separación en el banner de Trujillo usando el mismo caballo de totora se veía mejor! már armonioso!


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Obvio q la 3!!!!!!!!


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

Que bien quedo el banner el 3 esta buenazo, jeje ¿y esas ramitas de la primera opcion :nuts:?


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

Y para cuando se estaria poniendo este banner??., ya han pensado en la fecha ????


----------



## *JoSePh* (May 25, 2007)

*Queda confirmado el banner 3 entonces ?? Vane..*


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

Como soy bien contreras, voto por la .......3! 

:applause: a SoundMaster


----------



## uomo_111 (Oct 30, 2007)

*un poko masss...*

holas, soi nuevo en el foro kisiera agregar fotos pero nnc`como hacerle?????:nuts:


----------



## alfrd (Sep 7, 2007)

3 XD


----------



## Jassan03 (Feb 14, 2006)

yo tambien apoyo a la 3..esta buenaza.


----------



## Sound. (Oct 28, 2006)

rafo18 said:


> Que bien quedo el banner el 3 esta buenazo, jeje ¿y esas ramitas de la primera opcion :nuts:?


Veo que nunca mas usare ramitas en mis banners hno:

Parece que la tres fue todo un exito


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

^^ jaja eso espero :lol:, que talento el tuyo para el diseño grafico muy cheveres tus banners me quedo con todos kay:


----------



## CessTenn (Jul 10, 2006)

SoundMaster said:


> Veo que nunca mas usare ramitas en mis banners hno:
> 
> Parece que la tres fue todo un exito


Honestamente a mi si me gustaron las ramitas y hubiera dejado el banner tal y como estaba... preferi no dar mi opinion ya que no se trataba de un banner de mi ciudad.
El banner renovado tambien me gusta, cuando sale?? Ta tenemos fecha?


----------



## Sound. (Oct 28, 2006)

CessTenn said:


> Honestamente a mi si me gustaron las ramitas y hubiera dejado el banner tal y como estaba... preferi no dar mi opinion ya que no se trataba de un banner de mi ciudad.
> El banner renovado tambien me gusta, cuando sale?? Ta tenemos fecha?


A mi tambien me gustan! las ramitas estan de moda (en serio no es broma)

Cuando sale el banner... primero hay que saber cual va a quedar y teniamos hasta hoy para definirlo


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

El 3 pues, de hechaso!!!


----------



## crlwaly1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Hola a todos, mi voto por la 3 esta bacan

Salu2
Crlwaly
:nuts:


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Listo chicos!

Ahora mismo le escribo a Jan

Thx!


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

Y cuando sale el banner Vane?


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Chicos diganme la fecha que prefieran, tengo mis dudas sobre eso con Jan.

Por fis


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

algun intervalo???


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Pues entre noviembre y diciembre?? uds digan por fis


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

^^ El 15 de Diciembre, dia de la inauguracion de Plaza Vea jeje podria ser , ¿otras propuestas?


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

sugarrw said:


> Es que en AQP todo es hermoso y no puedes dejar nada de lado :lol:...


Ahhh que espeso!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! jajajajajajajajajaja...

Lo que dice Lucho no està mal tampoco ah, pero en algùn futuro y con un buen skyline.

Felicitaciones, el banner es maravilloso!


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## herbert_delgado (Apr 21, 2007)

sugarrw said:


> Es que en AQP todo es hermoso y no puedes dejar nada de lado :lol:...


Lo mismo digo yo ...


----------



## Jassan03 (Feb 14, 2006)

entonces pa' cuando el banner ?


----------



## Sound. (Oct 28, 2006)

Domingo 23


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

^^ Ah chévere!!!

Lástima que no lo vaya a ver xD ese día estaré alcoholizado tirado por algún lado jojojo xD :lol:

Y el de Lima cuándo sale??!


----------



## YibrailMizrahi (Apr 25, 2006)

kaMetZa said:


> ^^ Ah chévere!!!
> 
> Lástima que no lo vaya a ver xD ese día estaré alcoholizado tirado por algún lado jojojo xD :lol:


Para variar...


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

^^^^ jajajaja ya te estan haciendo fama kametza

Solo faltan 9 dias!!!!!!


----------



## AQPCITY (Sep 13, 2007)

Pucha justo los domingos no me conecto porque estoy fuera de la oficina... Saquen fotos a la pantalla de su monitor ese dia


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Gracias por elegir el 23 ese dia es una fecha muy importante para mi


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

y QUE PASO con el banner??????':gaah::gaah: no iba a estar hoy dia!!!


----------



## Sound. (Oct 28, 2006)

no sé que pasó :sleepy:


----------



## YibrailMizrahi (Apr 25, 2006)

Jajajaja... El banner de Arequipa le da LEJOS mil patadas al de hoy...


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

YibrailMizrahi said:


> Jajajaja... El banner de Arequipa le da LEJOS mil patadas al de hoy...


al cualquiera :lol:, pero que paso :gaah::gaah:


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

Esta para el 24 para el horario de la pag osea dentro de hora y 12 ya tenemos nuestro banner


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

^^ Ah! Entonces será un banner navideño, que chévere!!! Bien por AQP!! !


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Navidad navidad en Arequipa Linda


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

mmm banner decorado tipo navideño no jejeje es un banner normal


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

No hay mal que por bien no venga :banana::banana:


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

Ah, si es pa mañana en navidad, mejor, muchas Gracias por ponerlo en esa fecha, nada mejor que ver en navidad que el banner de AQP...:banana:

Como engrien a los mistianos...:lol:


----------



## CessTenn (Jul 10, 2006)

Despues de ese banner estupido que hicieron los alemanes... sale el de Arequipa para taparles la boca :lol:


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

Jojojojo seré el primero en comentar sobre el banner de Aqp..! Se ve chévere!!! Me encanta la foto de Yanahuara !


----------



## thewild2007 (Oct 25, 2007)

Quedó precioso el banner en el SSC... debemos agradecer a Vane por las coordinaciones y a Soundmaster por el diseño tan ´bacán que hizo.:applause:


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

Qué hermosura de banner, de lujo, nada que hacer... :cheers: saludos a los arequipeños, y gracias a Vane y a Sound por la buena voluntad de hacer este banner realidad. :applause:


----------



## AQPCITY (Sep 13, 2007)

:applause: Viva Arequipa ... Y Feliz Navidad a todos los incascrapers y SCC.... Grax Vane y Moderadores , tambien para Jan


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

quedo muy bueno a visperas de la navidad gracias a too el esfuerxo q lo pusieron desde los moderadores hasta soundmaster quien creo el banner


----------



## CATEQUIL (May 24, 2006)

Felicitaciones a todos los que hicieron posible tan lindo banner... y claro tambien a nuestros amigos arequipeños por vivir en tan linda tierra!!!


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

Si, gracias Vane, Sound y Jan por poder ver al fin este banner rehermoso, especialmente porque lo vera toda la comunidad Skyscarpercity y se quedaran:eek2::eek2::eek2: por esta hermosa ciudad....:banana::banana:


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

GRACIAS VANE POR EL BANNER ESTA HERMOSO  que lindo :banana::banana:


----------



## ingsailor (Apr 29, 2007)

Muchisimas Gracias Vane Y Feliz Navidad aunque atrasado pero vale.


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Chicos, esto fue trabajo de todos!!!

Uds. pusieron las fotos.... sound hizo varios banners... los elegimos entre todos y luego solo pedì y pedì y pedì e insistì e insistì hasta que Jan nos lo puso.

Por eso nuestro foro es maravilloso, porque somos tremenda comunidad!


----------



## Sound. (Oct 28, 2006)

Yo solo pude ver el banner un ratito, pues el 24 estaba en mil cosas, que chevere que lo hallan capturado!


----------



## herbert_delgado (Apr 21, 2007)

El banner quedo hermoso ... lastima que ese dia no pude entrar a internet y no lo vi ...  .... gracias a todos los que aportaron en el banner


----------

